# Which classical composer looks the most like me?



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

I tried posting this before and no one tried to answer I didn't know if it was the right category so I changed it to something else
But I am a classical and metal musician which one of all the great composers resembles me the most and why? 
Please answer me!😫


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No one comes to mind, sorry 🙁


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

.................


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If that's you in your profile picture, I think you favor this portrait of Maria Szymanowika. Same eyes, cheekbones, and facial shape. Of course, you said "great composers." That's a subjective term, but she did write some lovely piano pieces (about 100) and was likely an influence on Chopin.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> If that's you in your profile picture, I think you favor this portrait of Maria Szymanowika. Same eyes, cheekbones, and facial shape. Of course, you said "great composers." That's a subjective term, but she did write some lovely piano pieces (about 100) and was likely an influence on Chopin.
> View attachment 177682


She is pretty. She must be Russian. But I was thinking more of a female version of Franz Schubert of obviously(he was also part Polish so... yep)


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> .................


Why bother answering?


Rogerx said:


> No one comes to mind, sorry 🙁


But I look like Schubert actually. I am German after all...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

KlassikerDronning said:


> Why bother answering?
> 
> But I look like Schubert actually. I am German after all...


Do you want to look like Schubert?


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Of course! I am his biggest, truest fan


Rogerx said:


> Do you want to look like Schubert?


I want it to be obvious I am his biggest, truest fan. I do that with everyone I am obsessed with haha.


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Do you want to look like Schubert?


I mean, is that such a bad thing? I Don't want to be branded as something goofy and ridiculous. I just want to know if I could represent my idols like that without looking stupid.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Probably Nielsen. I'm Swedish with light hair.


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

starthrower said:


> Probably Nielsen. I'm Swedish with light hair.


Ok, but I was talking about me. I am English/German/Danish with dark hair 😜


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KlassikerDronning said:


> Ok, but I was talking about me. I am English/German/Danish with dark hair 😜


Oh, in that case it would be any good looking female composer with dark hair!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I for one am glad you look like yourself. I on the other hand look like Franz Liszt crossed with David St, Hubbins and Garth Algar.


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Weston said:


> I for one am glad you look like yourself. I on the other hand look like Franz Liszt crossed with David St, Hubbins and Garth Algar.


...Lol...


----------

